# Advice on SF Bay summer sailing



## crstophr (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm looking for a bit of advice and perhaps encouragement on sailing in summer conditions on the SF bay. Back in December I bought an old Ranger 23 (short rig) and have been getting out on her about twice a month. I am brand new to sailing and this is my first boat. No lessons but I've been out with folks a few times prior to buying my own boat. I have avoided going out in any kind of small craft advisory and with one exception have managed to avoid winds much over 10-12kts as it's been fairly light winds over the winter.

Last weekend (Sunday) the forecast was 9-12 kts and I was sailing S of the Bay bridge and we had little to no wind. As we crossed under the bridge heading north near the city the wind started building and I looked out ahead and thought "damn, that's a lot of whitecaps, and gee the water sure looks crazy". Then we were in it. Waves from every direction, strong winds, and stronger gusts. I was suddenly way out of my comfort zone. We took some spray over the nose a couple of times and we may have momentarily hit 30 deg of heel. The boat seemed to take it all in stride. It never really tried to round up. I was tense and kept on for a few minutes before tacking back towards the bridge and heading back to calmer water and home. Looking later at the recorded wind graphs online gusts may have been hitting 30.

1st lesson for me is that it's time for decent sailing shoes. Sliding across the deck wasn't cool.

I'm trying to get a sense... is this what sumer conditions are likely to be on the bay? This weekend is calling for winds 15-25 and I'd really like to go sailing but I'm not 100% sure of my own abilities. We have a single reef in the main we can take advantage of with a single line system that I have yet to even try out.

How much wind is "too much stay home" wind for my little boat? Does small craft advisory always mean stay home? How often will these conditions happen over the summer?

What's your advice for a newbie sailor on the SF Bay in the summer?

--Chris


----------



## donlofland (Dec 8, 2008)

I took my sailing lessons at OCSC in Berkely, and on day one they were teaching us to reef sails, (make the mains'l smaller). It's a standard part of sailing there, and is key to managing stronger winds. Summer on the Bay are windy! (That's part of why it's such a great windsurfing destination.)

Tons of ways to learn how to reef-it's in all the sailing books, you can do an internet search, etc. (The boat has to be set up for it with reef points in the main, reef lines, etc, and all of this will be in the books/web sites as well.)

And since it is seldom windy on the Bay in the summer until the afternoon, you'll be able to get out and practice reefing in the light morning winds until you get comfortable, and then get out in the higher winds.

Another key point-if you're leaving your slip and it's already windy, reef before putting out. It's always easier to "shake out"/un-reef the main as the wind dies, than to reef it when it's windy.

Another key point-if reefing crosses your mind because the wind's building, do it then-don't wait.

"Heaving to" is a another skill that goes hand in hand with reefing-you can heave to and calm the boat down while you reef.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

The SF bay is a wonderful place to sail for many reasons, not least of which is that depending on where you are you can experience a wide range of sailing conditions, both heavy and light winds, heavy and light swell, cold and foggy, warm and sunny - all in the same day if you wish!

As you have discovered, summer ain't winter. Take in the Genoa, break out a 100% jib, learn to reef - it gets windy in summertime....

Use Sailflow (SailFlow.com - CA-sf south Wind Data) to check the wind patterns. L-36 also has an awesome weather page (I use Redwood City, CA Marine Weather and Tide Forecast)

Most of the time I sail in the south bay. There are two main considerations: Time of day, and tides. Typically in summer the wind builds daily from 5 knots in the morning, to 20-30knots around 4-5pm, and then it gently winds down.

The other factor is tide, The wind generally blows down the bay - ese. If the tide is coming in, the waves are minimal - typically around 1'. If the tide is ebbing - against the wind - the waves quickly build to 3', sometimes higher. In a small boat you will get wet.

Around San Francisco, the city (and its headland) often causes a wind shadow, and that can be fun, but beware - as you head north you get into "The Slot", where the wind comes through the Golden Gate bridge into the Bay proper. I have had to go from a full main/headsail to (within a couple of boat lengths) double reef, no jib, still healing heavily as I race to Angel Island. Then as I exit the slot on the other side (Tiberon, Sausalito, etc) out come all the sails again!

Once again, always look at the tides; if it going against the wind, the wave builds fast.

Hope this helps....


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Sailed a Coronado 25 out of Sausalito in and outside the Bay for 10 years. Generally, the hotter it gets in the valley the more wind you will get, especially through the Gate. As you get further north or south it can ease some, but not always. Sugest you watch the forecasts carefully. Donlofland's advice is good, reef early. Genrerally, you will have all the wind you want and more in the summer time.

Paul T


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to have a Victory 21 that I sailed out of Alameda Marina. As you seem to have found out, everything south of the Bay Bridge is usually in the lee of the SF Peninsula. Between the Bay Bridge and the end of Treasure Island is something of a transitional zone. And north of Treasure Island to the Marin Peninsula is "The Slot". If there is any wind on SF Bay you'll find it in the slot. Most summer afternoons 15 to 25 kts is pretty much the norm in The Slot.

I often sailed from Alameda Marina to the end of the estuary (about 4 nm) and then to the north, behind Yerba Buena and Treasure Islands (although, I don't know if that's possible with all the bridge construction nowadays), or between the islands and the SF waterfront. I would just keep going north until I started feeling a little uncomfortable and then turn back for the run back to the marina. Some days I barely got out of the Estuary, some days I managed to go around Angel Island. Often I would at least go around the end of Treasure Island, so I could at least say that I was in The Slot that day . I had the older model Victory, w/o a self-bailing cockpit. So I was always a little nervous about taking too much water over the side when things got rough (although I don't recall ever having to bail more than a couple of gallons out, even on the roughest days). But a Ranger 23 (as I recall) is a more robust design, with a self-bailing cockpit that's probably a bit smaller than that of the Victory.

I would just do basically what you you seemed to have done: sail until the conditions make it not so fun any more, then turn for home. Over time you'll find yourself more comfortable in windier/nastier conditions (maybe THAT is when you should really start to worry?). As long as you aren't flying a spinnaker, or gennaker, or even a big genoa, and you're ready to dump the mainsail when necessary, there isn't too much chance of actually broaching, particularly if you don't try sailing in anything over 25 or 30 kts. I sailed the Victory across The Slot several times in 25 kts (give or take), with the main reefed and the jib bundled up on the foredeck, at least until I got in the lee of SF or Yerba Buena and felt comfortable with more sail area.


----------



## jblumhorst (Apr 14, 2002)

You can expect winds to build to over 25 kts in the central bay almost every afternoon. The Ranger 23 by Gary Mull is a wonderful boat for SF Bay - a real SF Bay boat with 1500 of ballast. They're old, so be sure it's well maintained. The R23 can probably take anything the bay dishes out, which is considerable. 

Where do you keep your boat? SF Bay is a big place. If you tell us that, we can give you better advice on where to sail to stay out of big winds. 

From an equipment perspective: You really need good sails for SF Bay -- not bagged out. It makes a world of difference. With good sails, the boat won't heel as much and will point a lot better. It won't be twitchy in the gusts. You've got an excellent SF Bay boat, be sure you have good sails to go with it. 

An 80-110% jib is a good size for summer sailing here. That's what most non-racers use in the summer. You'll get pummelled with anything bigger. You'll need two reefs in the mainsail. For comfort and for safety, I'd recommend an 80% jib until you have more experience. You'll have MORE than enough power most days. On SF Bay, it's better to be underpowered on the occassional day than overpowered everyday. 

Try to get somebody to take you out sailing on your boat, or go out with a more experienced skipper on his or her boat. Or take lessons from one of the excellent sailing schools on the bay. 

Watch the currents -- learn to read the chart in the back of the tide book. On a day with big tides, the currents around Treasure Island can wreck you in dozens of places on the Bay. For example, the towers on the Bay Bridge or the rocks at the east end of Treasure Island. Currents are a big deal here, and an important part of local knowlege. 

Tell us where you're berthed and we can give you some suggestions about where to sail while you gain experience

Fair winds,
Judy B
Sailing windy SF Bay


----------



## crstophr (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. The boat has been well maintained by the previous owner of 12 years. It needs topside paint badly but rigging was replaced about 10 years ago, bottom paint is about a year old, all lines run to cockpit and newish, st100 autohelm, self tailing winches for the jib sheets.. etc. Lots of attention to little functional details. He took wonderful care of the boat and I paid a bit more because I recognised that it was a turnkey without any major projects. UK Sails were new as of 2006 and weren't used much at all the in past 4 years or so. They seem good to me.

For a jib I'm running a class jib (125?) for a santana 22. Hank on. I have a tack line that raises it up so I can easily see under the jib while sailing. I love the visibility. Probably functions as about a 100 as it can just touch the mast in a tack. This is what was up last weekend. I have a 90 with battons as well but it's heavy dacron and I like it less. I have a 100 drifter, and a 120 and 150 genoa. I've also got a santana 22 90 jib that would be the smallest head sail I have. Would it be worth running that?

I sail out of the alameda marina. Waaaaaaaaaay up the Oakland Estuary. 45 minutes motoring into the wind just to get to the bay is getting a bit old and I'm starting to think about an alternate east bay location but not likely this season.

The main only has one set of reef points and a single line reef setup. Is it worth it to pay to add a second?

Please tell me more about danger from currents. I go under the bay bridge a lot and I may not fully understand what I should be careful of. Will a current tend to take you around an object as the water flows around it? What should I lookout for?

I really want to learn to handle whatever is normal for the bay here and not just hide from it. I've been out with the previous owner a couple of times but that was in winter and low winds. We're still in contact and he's a great source of advice. Single handing is a reality for me if I want to sail regularly and the boat is well setup for it. I'm starting to take non-sailor friends out as well and want to manage my boat so as not to freak them out

Thanks again for all the advice. I have learned so much by lurking on these forums.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

The currents can be a real pain sometimes. Once, my wife and I sailed on a HUGE afternoon ebb down the estuary, across the bay, under the Bay Bridge, and around the end of the SF peninsula to Gashouse Cove. The winds were 10 to 15 kts max and the afternoon was beautiful. I didn't have a tide book with me (cue scary music), but I figured the ebb had been going on for so long already that it was bound to turn into a flood soon enough. Besides, there was no fog, the city lights were coming on, and it was about to turn into a picture-perfect evening.

We turned around for the run back to Alameda, which should have taken about two and a half hours on a "normal" day, and that's just about when the wind decided to start dying. The ebb was still pretty strong, and even with the wind behind us we (and every other sailboat on the bay) crept back along the SF waterfront. At one point we were pretty much stationary just off of Pier 39, our progress through the water and the tide just about perfectly balanced against one another, for about 45 minutes. One by one all the sailboats fired up the "iron spinnaker" and headed home as it got dark. Unfortunately, my old Victory 21's motor was a British Seagull. I finally caved in, wrestled the Seagull out of the lazaret, and fired her up. By now it was pretty dark, and the ebb had finally tapered off, and the wind was completely gone. 

So, there we were, in the middle of one of the busiest ports in the world, without real navigation lights (I know, I know....), with old nasty gas in the Seagull (so it wasn't running all that great), hugging the waterfront until we "zipped" across to Yerba Buena, then hugging the shore of the island, then "zipping" across Outer and Middle Harbors to Alameda Island, then putt-putt-putting up the Estuary. All this while keeping an eye out for ships, wondering if we actually had enough gas to make it, getting cold (we hadn't planned on being out nearly so late), and getting ready to kill the engine if the CG or a sheriff's boat showed up (so we could flash our little flashlight at them and pretend we were legal). Oh, yeah....and the Seagull's muffler kept working itself loose every twenty minutes or so, necessitating stopping the motor and reattaching it to keep ourselves from going deaf in the middle of all this.

And to top everything off (you knew there had to be more, right?) when we got back to Alameda Marina (we actually got a tow from a Good Samaritan the last couple of miles) it was well past midnight, and the tide was so low that I couldn't get the boat up to the hoist dock. The Admiral was definitely NOT amused. She took a nap in the cab of my pickup for a couple of hours while I waited for the tide to come up enough that I could get the boat up to the hoist dock and hoist it back onto its trailer.

Lessons:
ALWAYS bring a tide table and check it before you leave
Always bring extra warm clothes
Always bring extra snacks and drinks
Always keep the motor in good repair
.
.
.
.
Oh, and make sure the F$%#@!!! nav lights work!!


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

"The main only has one set of reef points and a single line reef setup. Is it worth it to pay to add a second?"

"Please tell me more about danger from currents. I go under the bay bridge a lot and I may not fully understand what I should be careful of. Will a current tend to take you around an object as the water flows around it? What should I lookout for?"

Yes, there may be times you wish you had three.

Currents: They can vary in spots and can take you down onto bridge towers and Alcatraz faster than you can imagine. A little dip in the wind can put you in deep trouble fast. Suggest you give objects like that a lot of room.

Slow: sounds like it was a "fun" trip  For whatever reason my Dad hated, with a passion, to start the motor. I could never figure out why. Did your wife ever sail with you again?

Paul T


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

dabnis said:


> ...
> Slow: sounds like it was a "fun" trip  For whatever reason my Dad hated, with a passion, to start the motor. I could never figure out why. Did your wife ever sail with you again?


Yeah, she sails with me, occasionally. But she never has really warmed up to sailing all that much. I don't think that particular trip turned her off -- sailing has just never really been her thing.

Crstophr,
Get a good tide program with current predictions (I use Mr. Tides on my Mac, but there are several other programs for various platforms), and carefully study the patterns in the areas you're most likely to sail. A few general rules about tides and currents:
- Current predictions can be WAY off during high river flow periods, particularly north of the SF peninsula/Treasure Island. Since river flows in SF Bay and the Sacramento/San Joaquin Delta are controlled (at least in theory) by a combination of upstream dams and pumping for the big water projects, river flow isn't always easy to predict.
- The ebb can continue in some places for some time after low water occurs in that spot; likewise, the flood doesn't necessarily end with high water.
- The downstream sides of bridge towers and islands can have very tricky, and sometimes not so obvious, eddies and vortices. This is particularly true during strong ebbs and floods. Many a sailboat has done an impromptu 360 (or 720, or more) because they got caught in one of these. While usually more humorous than dangerous, combining ship traffic with pirouetting boats can be downright lethal.
- One can often avoid much of the tidal flow by staying out of the main channel, and/or away from sharp bends in the flow patterns, but not always. And, in some areas of SF Bay, particularly the South Bay, being out of the main channel often means being in thin or nonexistent water once the tide goes out. There are parts of the South Bay and San Pablo Bay where one can get stuck on a falling tide and be literally miles from both the shore and the channel at the same time. In such areas you might have to wait almost 24 hours for the boat to refloat.


----------



## jblumhorst (Apr 14, 2002)

crstophr said:


> Thanks everyone for all the advice. The boat has been well maintained by the previous owner of 12 years. It needs topside paint badly but rigging was replaced about 10 years ago, bottom paint is about a year old, all lines run to cockpit and newish, st100 autohelm, self tailing winches for the jib sheets.. etc. Lots of attention to little functional details. He took wonderful care of the boat and I paid a bit more because I recognised that it was a turnkey without any major projects. UK Sails were new as of 2006 and weren't used much at all the in past 4 years or so. They seem good to me.
> 
> For a jib I'm running a class jib (125?) for a santana 22. Hank on. I have a tack line that raises it up so I can easily see under the jib while sailing. I love the visibility. Probably functions as about a 100 as it can just touch the mast in a tack. This is what was up last weekend. I have a 90 with battons as well but it's heavy dacron and I like it less. I have a 100 drifter, and a 120 and 150 genoa. I've also got a santana 22 90 jib that would be the smallest head sail I have. Would it be worth running that?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Alameda Marina is a good place to be for a first year sailor who is teaching himself. When it's blowing too hard for comfort out on the bay, you'll be able to "pick you windspeed" by picking your location on the Estuary -- the closer you get to the mouth of the Estuary the winder it gets (on most summer afternoons. )

I'd recommend that you turn off the motor and use your sails to tack upwind in the Estuary -- use it as a chance to practice tacking. You'll learn more about tacking and boat handling in two months on the Estuary than you would in two seasons on the bay. It's about 4 nautical miles from Alameda to the Oakland outer harber, so there's plenty of room to practice. .... And there are some great bar and grills on the estuary -- they have docks that are perfect for practicing your docking skills 

On a windy day, it can easily be blowing 25 kts up by Jack London Square That's a lot for a newbie to handle. You'll want to stay closer to Coast Guard Island on those days, while you learn to reef and trim your sails for control. When you feel comfortable, you can start going further out the Estuary.

On windy days when it's blowing 15-25 in the Estuary, it'll be blowing 25-30 outside the Estuary and 30+ with higher gusts in the central bay on the other side of the bay bridge.

For your mainsail: You'll definitely should have a second reef in your mainsail. (If that boat came from SF Bay, the mainsail should have had one). Make sure your practice reefing at the dock so you can do it without even thinking. Make sure your single line system works easily and properly.

(Reeefing comment #1: If by single line you mean one line for both the reef tack and reef clew, make sure it works properly: the reef tack has to be set securly up against the mast before the reef clew line puts outhaul tension on the foot.)

(Reefing comment #2 :I personally prefer two line reefing -- it's actually easier and faster to put a reef in than single line reefing. You can set the front of the reef more easily when nothing is pulling on the clew of the sail. One line for the reef clew and a separate line (or a hook) for the reef tack at the mast is the most reliable and foolproof system there is. )

For your jib -- that Santana 22 125% class jib will probably work acceptably well if you can adjust the clew height so it's correct relative to the location of the jib sheet fairlead. The vertical angle of the jib sheet controls the amount of twist in the jib. And the amount of twist makes a difference in how well the boat performs (or heels or points etc) . The "sheet angle" is really important.

The Santana 22 125% jib is approx the same area as an R23 95% jib so it's about right in terms of power. But it's not necessarily the optimal shape for the Ranger 23. A purpose-built R23 95% jib would be about 3.5 feet taller on the luff and 3.5 feet narrower on the LP, and most importantly, the clew might be higher or lower to suit the location of the genoa blocks or tracks.

Your 90% jib, if it's specifically built for the R23, might be a better cut sail for your boat. The heavier cloth is likely a good thing -- it reflects the heavier displacement of the R23 over the S22. The vertical battens suggest that it's a custom built sail of high craftsmanship.

I keep a 7000 pound Catalina 27 on the Estuary (and I often sail other boats in the estuary.) It's really a great place for learning.

Fair winds,
Judy B
(Full disclosure in accordance with Sailnet rules: I'm a sailmaker)


----------



## crstophr (Feb 15, 2012)

IIRC the main was measured by someone from rooster sails but actually made by UK (both patches are on the sail)... I'll have to look at what it will cost to get another set of reef points on it and think about switching to a double line system at the same time. I have no idea why it came with only one set given that it was all done locally. I'll need to read up on how a double line system is setup.

The weekend traffic in the estuary can be really busy sometimes. Rowers racing, dragon boats, kayaks, dingy sailing races, small boat races, ferries, tugs, container ships, coast guard, fishing boats... My desire to motor out to more open water is mainly about wanting to get some space. For a newbie it can feel really crowded and I spend most of my time in the estuary focused on how everything is moving so I don't run into any of it.

The 90 jib with battens is indeed cut for the ranger. My complaint is that I have to use blocks shackled to the rail for the sheets as stock tracks are too far aft. This is how the PO had it setup anyway. It also likes to wrap the fore stay when DDW and that's another reason I've gravitated away from it. The sheeting angle worked out better with the S22 class jib because I was able to get it high enough to use the normal tracks/blocks.

I've got a lot to think about. Thanks everyone!

--Chris


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Not much to add but will second what others have said about the R23 being a great little boat for SF. Used to have a pretty active one design group way back when as well. Tides, check. It's pretty straight forward, but the currents are very strong. Temp check for the right side of the Berkeley Hills, check. The hotter there, the harder it blows in the slot. One thing not mentioned much or in big enough letters is the need for really good foul weather gear in the Bay. On a little boat in the summer, you absolutely will get wet. Being cold is dis-functional and dangerous. Latitude 38 publishes an annual "how to sail in SF Bay" that outlines a usual lap and talks about the general conditions you'll find on a typical summer day. Oh, and watch out for the South Tower demon (GG Bridge). I think everyone who's sailed in SF has gotten spanked at least once by the bugger.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Out of curiosity, and never having sailed in SF Bay, could you elaborate on the meaning of "gotten spanked by the bugger?"


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

-OvO- said:


> Out of curiosity, and never having sailed in SF Bay, could you elaborate on the meaning of "gotten spanked by the bugger?"


Don't go between the south tower and Fort Point. During an ebb and big seas outside it can break big time in there. No need to go there. There used to be a video on You Tube showing a sailboat being rolled there but it is not working.

Paul T


----------



## meuritt (Aug 25, 2008)

The tides and resulting currents are a big part of successfully sailing the Bay. May I suggest you look into either the Coast Guard Auxiliary or Power Squadron classes to get a better understanding. Here is a large scale version of the current chart in the back of most tide books. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7758645/SF Tides & Currents.pdf

When planning you can determine where you need to be to best utilize the currents, or have the least negative effects.

Latitude 38 lists lectures around the bay at various locations, including yacht clubs. In Marin, the Corinthian has a lecture every two weeks for some sailing topic, recently, what its like on the commercial shipping, dealing with us yachties, previous to that, emergencies at sea, particularly a portion of COB. There is much to learn, and more to enjoy.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

dabnis said:


> Don't go between the south tower and Fort Point. During an ebb and big seas outside it can break big time in there. No need to go there. There used to be a video on You Tube showing a sailboat being rolled there but it is not working.
> 
> Paul T


Here's a pic of Yachtsea just before things really got exciting:









And here's a link to the aftermath:
4/2/05 Ft. Point boat sinking Photo Gallery by Chuck Lantz at pbase.com


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

General rule of thumb: If you are sailing somewhere and all around you are surfers, you may not be in the safest place.....


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

No, the surf inside has nothing to do with the south tower demon. The STD is more about swirling winds, etc as you leave the lee of the south tower coming back into the Bay. Typically you're under spinnaker tooling along thinking life is good and you're close to being home, then WHAM!!!! About 30 seconds or so of a large puff that knocks the unaware and complacent on their ear. Been there, done that as have many many others. Latitude 38 has had a number of great pictures over the years of the south tower doing its thing to boaters.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

crstophr said:


> I'm looking for a bit of advice and perhaps encouragement on sailing in summer conditions on the SF bay. Back in December I bought an old Ranger 23 (short rig) and have been getting out on her about twice a month. I am brand new to sailing and this is my first boat. No lessons but I've been out with folks a few times prior to buying my own boat. I have avoided going out in any kind of small craft advisory and with one exception have managed to avoid winds much over 10-12kts as it's been fairly light winds over the winter.
> 
> Last weekend (Sunday) the forecast was 9-12 kts and I was sailing S of the Bay bridge and we had little to no wind. As we crossed under the bridge heading north near the city the wind started building and I looked out ahead and thought "damn, that's a lot of whitecaps, and gee the water sure looks crazy". Then we were in it. Waves from every direction, strong winds, and stronger gusts. I was suddenly way out of my comfort zone. We took some spray over the nose a couple of times and we may have momentarily hit 30 deg of heel. The boat seemed to take it all in stride. It never really tried to round up. I was tense and kept on for a few minutes before tacking back towards the bridge and heading back to calmer water and home. Looking later at the recorded wind graphs online gusts may have been hitting 30.
> 
> ...


Funny thing I was talking to my neighbour at our marina in the estuary (which marina are you in?) chatting about the nasty conditions in the south bay last weekend! Usually south of the bay bridge the winds are lighter then gradually build as you head north reaching a peak in the slot. Last weekend, however, they were just as strong in the south bay.

The weather forecast is not very good at the detail of wind strengths. However, they invariably get the big picture right. Two GOOD indicators of wind strength to check are the height of the marine layer over the peninsula hills (higher, and spilling over the hills means strong winds) and the temperature difference between the bay area and central valley. The more the DIFFERENCE the greater the wind. Last weekend it was cool in the bay and warm inland.

I think my key advice would be to have a sail plan that works when the winds are strong, and be able to use it routinely, second nature. Practice reefing and un-reefing. When it's blowing 35 is a bad time to find out that the reefing line is too short or something.

You didn't say if you're sailing alone, but if you are being able to heave-to is really useful, especially to put a reef in or just have a snack 

Finally, a dependable engine is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

puddinlegs said:


> No, the surf inside has nothing to do with the south tower demon. The STD is more about swirling winds, etc as you leave the lee of the south tower coming back into the Bay. Typically you're under spinnaker tooling along thinking life is good and you're close to being home, then WHAM!!!! About 30 seconds or so of a large puff that knocks the unaware and complacent on their ear. Been there, done that as have many many others. Latitude 38 has had a number of great pictures over the years of the south tower doing its thing to boaters.


Ahhh, think I met him a couple of weekends ago. There was one near Richmond too, where the Windex was saying we were on port tack, but the sails were backwinded as if they wanted to be on starboard.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

The skipper of Yachtsea said that he couldn’t see the surfers initially as the height of the swells blocked his view. Had he known that waves were breaking there, he said he wouldn’t gone inside the South Tower.

A Quick Guide to Sailing the Bay in Summer:

“Be as far west as you want to be before 2PM” – Richard Spindler (Editor, Latitude 38)

Everything you have read so far will help you understand the Bay’s summer weather patterns. Your biggest consideration is your boat’s and your own capabilities. There are multiple races held every Saturday and it is a good idea to understand where thier “usual” turning marks are and to recognize boats who are racing (if you see a whole lot of boats close together, going in the same direction, chances are it’s a race). Nothing worse than being on Port and twenty or more J boats closing in on Starboard ("Frogger" anyone?). If you look out across the Bay and see boats either on the Marin or Oakland side and nothing in the middle – chances are it’s blowing nuclear in the “Slot”.

A Little info on tidal currents: Something like 90% of all the river water in California and Oregon south of Grant’s Pass drains through the Bay – That’s a lot of water! Thanks to PG&E, Irrigation, Salmon, Delta Smelt and the Sierra Club, the water flowing through the Delta is consistent throughout the summer and the current prediction models are pretty accurate (I use “Local Knowledge” and “Tide Tool”). This extra water flow makes the ebbs about two times stronger than the floods. These can easily flush a small boat out the Golden Gate. Become proficient at calculating current set and you will be OK.

We have two tide cycles a day on the Bay. The tidal currents are out of phase with the tides themselves. At the Golden Gate, there still will be major current even when it is a high or low tide for the following reasons: Assume that there is a rising tide at the Gate. The flood migrates up the Bay, into San Pablo, Suisun Bays and then into the Delta. When the Gate is at high tide, water is still rushing into the Bay in order to create the high tide further upstream. Sacramento and Stockton are about the only places I know of where slack current happens close to high or low tide. When the tide ebbs, an interesting phenomena happens. Part of the ebbing river water splits off and heads south joining the flood in the South Bay. That’s right, there are times in each cycle where one side of the Bay is flooding and the other is ebbing. Look for tide lines and the color of water. Brown is ebbing river water (except when it is flooding the South Bay) and clear, green is ocean water which flooding in from the Gate (which also floods into the South Bay). Yes, it is complicated. A fun field trip is a visit to the Corps of Engineers Bay Model in Sausalito. Even more fun is to hear one of Kame Richard’s tidal current lectures and demonstrations.

How do you sail in this stuff? Understand and pay attention to the current tables. Read the "signs" of current. The tide tables themselves are only interesting if you go into really skinny water. Generally speaking, the deeper the water, the more current you will experience. The San Francisco side of the Bay Bridge has lots more current than the Oakland side. There are no “boundary layers” on bridge piers or buoys. The current will take you right into them, or Alcatraz, Red Rock, Angel Is… Really work on identifying and calculating current set. Look for changes in color and tide lines. For maximum current relief, you need to be in 10 feet or less depth.

One of the other reasons that makes the South Tower such a joy is that the South Bay can be ebbing south of the Tower when it is flooding north of the Tower and vice versa. Also, the ridge in the Presidio forms an natural amphitheater which “pulls” some of air in from the Gate. Racers know that you can sometimes ride a lift if you are really close to the shore alongside Chrissy Field. This lift becomes a wind shift at the South Tower and is responsible for the “demon” If you are wanting to go outside the Gate, your best strategy is to sail over to “Hurricane Gulch” on the Marin side and short tack along the cliff on the north. Better wind and an eddy usually forms there. Returning, we like to be at center span on Starboard Board. This gives us a straight shot at the finish line at either GGYC or StFYC. Any closer to the South Tower and we have two gybes in that last mile. 

Good luck and have fun sailing the Bay!


----------



## Woodvet (May 5, 2012)

The thing to remember is to be vigilant. There is nothing the same about the wind and water they're dynamic. In the morning the breeze usually comes out of the North and then moves around to the West as the day kicks in anywhere from 5 to about 18 MPH. Around 1:30 you best be already reefed back. That's when the breeze can turn to wind (Wind is technically about 32 MPH). I have seen it pick up to 40. Of course the weather reports can give you clues but don't rely on them. I have ignored them plenty of times and had a wonderful sail when all the believers stayed home because of promises of rain. 
Better to hug the North shore going out, beware of breakers (and surfers) on the South shore going in or out. The ships are annoyingly quick and most dangerous, the ferries and pukes can be as well so count on giving way regardless of law in some circumstances. 
On mellow days stay in the gap toward the mouth where the real breeze is. On rough ones, avoid it. Richardson bay gets you out of the wind for an anchor or lunch. 'Cyclone alley' (by Sausalito water treatment plant) can slow you up as the breeze comes at you on all points. This can make getting back to the gap a pain. 
It seems odd that green sailors and many wind-boarders like to hang out beneath the bridge so avoid that when crowded. Be advised of a rock to the West by NW of Alcatraz. 

I have never seen a better sail than SF bay. Sailed it often with the MMBA over the years. Maybe I will again and see you out there.


----------



## crstophr (Feb 15, 2012)

I had no idea that the currents would persist long after high or low tide. Are there many accidents happening due to sailors being pushed into bridges, islands, and rocks? What are your thought processes as you near one of these areas? How do you judge the effect of the current visually?

I guess I had better hang out S of the bay bridge for a while. It's hard to see all the boats out in the slot and not think "THAT! is where all the fun is! I'm going out there." I won't be getting near the golden gate anytime soon. This Sunday I'll be out practicing reefing and heaving to.

About wind forecasts... I've found and book marked most of the web based pages and installed just about every sailing/wind app on my phone and tablet.... I understand they all pull data from the same general set of computer models. I'm confused about how much trust I can put in what they're telling me. My surprise that day was in part because sailflow was calling for 9-12 and in reality it was more like 25. As a newbie I would have not gone out if I'd known wind would be like that. Now... I'm glad I did because it was a good lesson and helped get me over my fear of higher winds.

What about the various models? WRAMS 2km, WRAMS 8km, NAM 12km, and GFS 0.5... it appears that most sites and apps are using NAM 12km or GFS 0.5. But when you compare them to WRAMs... the predicted speed difference is huge.... and I'm wondering is there is a particular model that you trust more? why?


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

jblumhorst said:


> Watch the currents -- learn to read the chart in the back of the tide book. On a day with big tides, the currents around Treasure Island can wreck you in dozens of places on the Bay. For example, the towers on the Bay Bridge or the rocks at the east end of Treasure Island. Currents are a big deal here, and an important part of local knowlege.
> 
> Fair winds,
> Judy B
> Sailing windy SF Bay


Could you tell me more about the rocks at the east side of Treasure Island? I can see what look like some abandoned piers on the chart (the structures sticking out with dotted lines). Are those what you are referring to, or something else? I do give those a wide berth. The chart gives no indication of how far under the water those are, btw.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

The rock is on the SF Bay chart.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

MarkSF said:


> jblumhorst said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...





puddinlegs said:


> The rock is on the SF Bay chart.


I'm looking at the sfbay chart and I see a submerged rock on the west side of Treasure Island, but not the east. What coords do you see/know of one at?

Do you mean the shoal at 039 49.7391 N 122 21.4354 W? I suppose that might be a rock, but even at the lowest tide it would be well under the keel of any boat I am likely to sail.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree, I looked carefully at the chart and the only submerged rock is on the west side and is 26ft below MLLW.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

crstophr said:


> I had no idea that the currents would persist long after high or low tide. Are there many accidents happening due to sailors being pushed into bridges, islands, and rocks? What are your thought processes as you near one of these areas? How do you judge the effect of the current visually?


You can see current on anything that's 'fixed' like a buoy, etc... Seeing current; a great example is the SF city front. There's usually a very clear tide line about 100 yards off the shore. Sometimes the color of the water is even different. A quick rule of thumb is when current is with wind, the water will be flatter. When it's against the wind, it will be rough. One of the reasons the slot has the reputation it does is because you often have a very strong ebb tide against a strong westerly breeze tbrough under the Golden Gate. This is when the washing machine is in full effect. If I remember, the tide usually turns on the shore before out in the middle of the Bay. Your eye can also tell you if you're being pushed left or right from your heading. If you have COG and your true course, you'll also know you're being pushed when these numbers are different. There's more, but that's a start.


----------

